# Hedgehog & Corgi



## tokihog (Jan 28, 2011)

In August we added a Pembroke Welsh Corgi to our family. His name is Clutch and he is now 6 and a half months old. It is amazing how often people ask us how well Toki gets along with him. People don't seem to understand that they don't have much to do with each other.

Clutch knows that Toki is poky and that if he gets too close Toki will pop and hiss. Toki is with out a doubt the top hog. Clutch won't come within five feet of him most of the time.

I was able to get a few good pics the other day when Toki decided that it was alright for Clutch to be on the ground.









TOKI: "I know it's there...I'm not gonna look...I'm not gonna look."
CLUTCH: "But what are you..?"


















TOKI: "Here I go...


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Lol too cute. Link is pretty much an only child, he has two hamster sisters (Peach and Daisy) but they all have their seprate boxes! lol


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

They are both so adorable! My partner has a thing for corgis. They're so cute!

My dog Throckmorton, a pug/shih tzu mix, is similar around hedgies. When he was little, he used to jump around them all the time and bark, but now he steers clear for the most part.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

The "But what are you?" face reminds me of my Havanese/Westie mix Edward. He is SO curious to find out what my Milly is, but he hasn't gotten the guts yet. Normally if I'm on the couch with Milly, Edward will lie on the floor on the other side of the living room just staring us down. :lol: 

Cute pictures! You have an attractive family


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Loved the pics!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

CORGIS ARE THE CUTEST! I am dying to have one some day when I'm a real person with a job and my own apartment :lol:


----------



## setterchick (Oct 25, 2011)

Awww too cute! My roommates cat is terrified of Henrietta, so he just hides whenever shes out... He's also afraid out our rats!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Super adorable pics! Both Toki and Clutch are bringing their best cute faces.  

I dog-sat my friend's Corgi-mix this weekend (who is like, the world's most laid-back dog), and it was the first time I've been able to introduce Liam to a dog. It was pretty much the same reaction: *sniff, sniff* POP Hisssss "oh, well, I guess I'll just hang out over here then..." :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I love the pics! Felix has a similar relationship with my dad's yellow lab Molly. When Felix is in his cage, Molly will sniff at it a bit and lay down next to it. I think she's a bit scared of Felix when he's out of the cage, though. She won't come near him!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Adorable pics


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the way Clutch adoringly watches as Toki moves about. I also like your comment, "knows that Toki is poki"! Both pup and hedgie are absolute dolls!


----------

